# The last Hurrah...



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

This is it, the last weekend of pheasant hunting for the ND season. Anyone still going out this weekend? Looks like nice weather. I plan on going both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Last shot on Sunday... hurrah. 

(Insert the sound of Taps here)


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm gonna try and make it out for a last blast on Sunday. Sounds like there's a pile of snow down there, but me and the girls are gonna still try and bust some cats anyway.

This is my first year hunting pheasants with my dogs and it has been a blast.


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

Was out the last two days, saw lots of birds and did real well. watch out for the ice on the sloughs though, fell thru up to my waist once, burr! definitely going out the last weekend.  hunt hard and be safe.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> watch out for the ice on the sloughs though


Amen. The added weight of all this snow is putting water on top and it never did freeze hard in spots. Stepped through 4 times yesterday. Need to carry extra boots, socks and pants in the truck.

Hunted NE of Oakes today and the roosters were the youngest I've ever seen this late in the year. The plumage is at least 2 months off, probably an August hatch. If southern ND doesn't get smacked by weather it should be a good one again next year. Drove by some of those feed bales that Scraper's crew, PF, was giving away and there were birds galore. Thanks Jon for the hard work.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Leaving at 0500 with my crew and should hit the V.C. by 7:30 ish...Can't wait for one last blast. Just about perfect weather for the weekend...30's in January...C'mon...I must be dreaming! Got my eye on an albino that has been avoiding me of late. Good luck to everyone, be safe and respectful of other hunters!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Great day! A good way to end the season

[siteimg]3268[/siteimg]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heading out in an hour...enjoy the day!


----------

